# Problème lors du changement d'Apple ID



## Liam (22 Octobre 2011)

Je viens exposer mon problème ici car l'assistance iTunes semble ne pas pouvoir m'aider.

Je possède un compte MobileMe, créé il y a plusieurs années : xxxxx@mac.com
Ce que je ne savais plus, c'est que le fait de créer un compte MobileMe crée automatiquement un Apple ID associé à ce compte.

Depuis, j'ai créé un Apple ID avec mon adresse mail xxxxx@yahoo.com . C'est cet Apple ID qui m'a servi depuis plusieurs années pour mes achats d'applications iPhone et même l'achat de Mac OS Lion.

Mon problème est le suivant : j'ai voulu modifier mon compte associé à l'Apple ID xxxxx@yahoo.com car je voulais me simplifier la vie avec tous mes identifiants, étant donné que je venais de passer en plus sur iCloud. Je suis donc allé sur le site et j'ai les modifications suivantes (comme indiqué dans le mail que j'ai reçu en suivant) :
Apple ID 
Mot de passe 
Adresse(s) e-mail 
J'ai donc changé l'Apple ID xxxxx@yahoo.com en xxxxx@me.com, ne me souvenant pas qu'un Apple ID existait déjà avec cette adresse MobileMe. Je n'ai eu aucun message d'erreur m'indiquant que je ne pouvais pas utiliser cet Apple ID car il existait déjà.

Du coup, mon Apple ID xxxxxx@yahoo.com n'existe plus pour la plateforme iTunes. Je ne peux plus l'utiliser sur le site pour modifier mon compte. Or, cela signifie que je perds l'ensemble de mes achats et que je ne peux donc pas faire les mises à jours des applications iPhone sans avoir à tout racheter !

Ce qui est très fort c'est qu'à aucun moment il n'y a eu un problème pour changer mon Apple ID en un nouveau et de pouvoir prendre un existant. Ca ressemble quand même à une grosse vulnérabilité du système. Le truc, c'est que ça ne semble plus possible car je me suis reconnecté sur mon compte dans l'espoir de pouvoir faire la manie inverse et je ne peux plus changer mon Apple ID.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ou va-t-il falloir que je rachète l'ensemble de mes applications ??


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Octobre 2011)

Essaye ici, et si tu ne trouves pas de solution, ici. Ils sont en général rapides et très efficaces.


----------



## Liam (23 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour les infos.

L'Express Lane n'est pas disponible pour le moment. Je retenterai plus tard. Je ne sais pas si je vais tomber sur les mêmes personnes qui m'ont répondu par l'assistance mail iTunes.

Par contre, il est bien indiqué dans l'aide que l'on peut modifier son Apple ID. C'est ce que j'ai fait la première fois. Sauf que ce n'est plus possible dès lors que l'identifiant est une adresse MobileMe apparemment.


----------



## mikeosx (11 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour Liam,
as tu trouvé une solution ?

En effet, j'ai l'impression d'être dans le même cas que toi... si tu as des pistes...

Merci.

Mike


----------

